# Another short vid from friday night, 6-29-12



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

CAUTION...The "F" bomb dropped one time, sorry.
http://youtu.be/-9iUU0Af6p0

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/youtu.be/-9iUU0Af6p0


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*video*

Another good video 2112. Took my son and grandaughter while he was home from school in TX and they managed 24 and these two. The big fish was 26 inches long.Proud Dad


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

That's a haul Bama. I just measure mine on a ice chest but I wonder what that 26" must weigh?


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

She was right at 8 pounds. Not real fat like a fall fish. I'm amazed at the eyes you guys have and how well you do in the stained water. Are your lights HPS. Love the camp and what a great place to retreat and just get away.Your rig over here would be death and destruction to the flattie population. looking forward to a great Fall. That fish in the fall would probably go 10 plus.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

man that is awsome!!!!


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Sweet video 2112 !!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

That 26" flounder is a beauty. :thumbsup:


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

Yup, our Galveston water color is usually the pits.


----------



## 2112 (May 4, 2008)

Lights are halo's and the fish camps are great. After a night of gigging I just pull up to the dock and jump in to a bunk in a air conditioned room and pass out...what a life!


----------

